
Numerical cognition in honeybees enables addition and subtraction - eplanit
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/2/eaav0961
======
lota-putty
So, three, four or even five choices will make another paper? Water around
right choice & quinine for extremely wrong choices.

This is indeed good, appealing to better nature of humans to conserve species'
diversity.

